# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  ثلاثية لهيغواين تقود الارجنتين لفوزها الثاني

## العالي عالي

*

*
*وضع مهاجم ريال مدريد الاسباني غونزاليز  هيغواين منتخب الأرجنتين في الدور الثاني نظريا بتسجيله ثلاثة من الأهداف  الأربعة التي فاز فيها على نظيره الكوري الجنوبي 4-1 يوم الخميس على ملعب  "سوكر سيتي" في جوهانسبورغ في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثانية.*

*سجل بارك تشو يونغ (17 خطأ في مرمى منتخب  بلاده) وهيغواين (33 و76 و80) أهداف الأرجنتين، ولي تشونغ يونغ (45+1) هدف  كوريا الجنوبية.*

*وتصدر هيغواين ترتيب الهدافين برصيد ثلاثة  أهداف، أمام الاوروغوياني دييغو فورلان الذي يملك هدفين.*

*الجولة الأولى كانت شهدت فوز الأرجنتين  وكوريا الجنوبية، الأولى بصعوبة على نيجيريا بهدف وحيد للمدافع غابرييل  هاينتسه والثانية على اليونان بطلة أوروبا عام 2004 بهدفين نظيفين.*

*المواجهة كانت الثانية بين الأرجنتين  وكوريا الجنوبية في نهائيات كأس العالم بعد عام 1986 في المكسيك حين فازت  الأولى بقيادة مدربها الحالي دييغو مارادونا 3-1 في طريقها للظفر باللقب  للمرة الثانية بعد 1978.*

*التغيير الأبرز في تشكيلة منتخب الأرجنتين  تمثل بمشاركة ماكسي رودريغيز نجم ليفربول الانكليزي بدلا من خوان  سيباستيان فيرون لاعب وسط استوديانتيس المصاب، حيث فضل مارادونا إراحته  "لعدم تفاقم إصابته".*

*وفي مقابل النزعة الهجومية لتشكيلة  الأرجنتين بوجود كارلوس تيفيز وغونزاليز وهيغواين وميسي، فإن مدرب منتخب  كوريا الجنوبية هو جونغ مو الذي واجه ماردونا كلاعب في مونديال 1986، دفع  بخمسة مدافعين للحد من خطورتهم، معتمدا على مهاجم واحد هو بارك تشو يونغ  المحترف في موناكو الفرنسي.
 واللافت أن مارادونا أبقى دييغو ميليتو  مسجل هدفي الفوز لإنتر ميلان الايطالي في مرمى بايرن ميونيخ في نهائي دوري  أبطال أوروبا الشهر الماضي على مقاعد الاحتياط.*

*الشوط الأول*

** 
*فرض المنتخب الأرجنتيني سيطرة شبه مطلقة  على مجريات الشوط الأول وكان هدفه صريحا بهز الشباك منذ البداية لكن الفرص  الخطرة على المرمى لم تكن غزيرة، في حين أن الكوريين الجنوبيين تراجعوا  تماماً إلى الدفاع ولم تكن لهم أي مبادرة هجومية منظمة تذكر حتى من تلك  التي جاء منها هدف تقليص الفارق في الوقت بدل الضائع.*

*وما ميز الشوط الأول هو تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف  من ثلاثة أخطاء دفاعية.*

*بدأ المنتخب الأرجنتيني مهاجما حيث تقدم  بهدوء إلى المنطقة الكورية بعد سلسلة من التمريرات التي استقرت إحداها بعد  تبادل الكرة بين كارلوس تيفيز وانخل دي ماريا على يمين المرمى اثر تسديدة  من الأخير (4).*

*تحرك الأرجنتينيون من الجهة المقابلة،  فمرر ميسي كرة إلى هيغواين الذي سددها هذه المرة على يسار المرمى (8).*

*مر ربع الساعة الأول من دون خطورة تذكر  على المرميين مع أفضلية للأرجنتين التي سيطرت على المجريات، لكن الكوريين  بدأوا بالتقدم تدريجيا من دون إغفال الجانب الدفاعي إذ ابقوا على الكثافة  العددية في المنطقة الخلفية.*

*وجدت الأرجنتين نفسها متقدمة في الدقيقة  17 بعد هدية كورية، فقد أرسل ميسي كرة من ركلة حرة من الجهة اليسرى عبرت  فوق رأس مارتن ديميكيليس ولمست قدم بارك تشو يانغ قبل أن تمر إلى جانب  الحارس وتستقر في المرمى.
اجرى مارادونا تبديلا اضطراريا في الدقيقة 23  حين أصيب مدافع إنتر ميلان والتر صامويل بشد عضلي فخضع إلى العلاج وعاد إلى  ارض الملعب لكنه لم يتمكن من إكمال المباراة فنزل نيكولاس بورديسو مدافع  روما بدلا منه.*

*أطبقت الأرجنتين على منافستها بشكل شبه  كامل ولو من دون فرص حقيقية على المرمى، إلى أن جاء الهدف الثاني، فانطلقت  الكرة من ركلة حرة مماثلة للتي جاء منها الهدف الأول، فتنقلت الكرة من  ماكسي رودريغيز إلى ميسي الى رودريغيز الذي رفعها عالية أمام المرمى ارتقى  لها البديل بورديسو وحضرها برأسه إلى هيغواين الذي وضعها برأسه أيضا على  يمين الحارس جونغ سونغ رونغ وسط صدمة لدى الدفاع (33).*

*وبينما كان الحكم يهم بإطلاق صافرة نهاية  الشوط الأول، أرسل الحارس سونغ ريونغ كرة عالية إلى المنطقة الأرجنتينية  حولها بارك تشو يونغ برأسه إلى مشارف المنطقة لكن المدافع ديميكيليس تباطأ  في السيطرة عليها فخطفها لي تشونغ يونغ ووضعها في المرمى في الدقيقة الأولى  من الوقت بدل الضائع لحظة خروج الحارس روميرو من مرماه.*

*الشوط الثاني*

** 
*إيقاع الشوط الثاني كان شبيها بالأول، ضغط  أرجنتيني وسيطرة على الكرة ومحاولات حثيثة لخلق الفرص.

وبعد ضغط  لاتيني مكثف، تخلى الكوريون عن حذرهم واندفعوا إلى الأمام، وأفلت مرمى  الأرجنتين من هدف محقق في الدقيقة 58 اثر كرة من يوم كي هون مرت قريبة جدا  من القائم الأيسر لمرمى روميرو.*

*كانت الندية عنوانا للدقائق المتبقية مع  مبادلة الكوريين لمنافسيهم الهجمات في محاولة لأدراك التعادل، لكن السيطرة  الميدانية بقيت أرجنتينية من دون خطورة فعلية سوى في محاولات متقطعة منها  كرة لهيغواين سيطر عليها الحرس (70)، رد عليها كيم نام ايل بكرة على يمين  المرمى (73).
حاول مارادونا إضافة الفعالية إلى هجومه بإشراك سيرخيو  اغويرو بدلا من تيفيز غير الموفق، وبعد لحظات قليلة فقط وصلت الكرة إلى  اغويرو على مشارف المنطقة فمررها إلى الجهة اليسرى حيث يوجد ميسي فسددها  الأخير أبعدها الحارس الكوري بقدمه اليسرى لتصل مجددا إليه فسددها ثانية  ارتطمت هذه المرة بالقائم الأيمن وتهيأت أمام هيغواين في الجهة المقابلة  للمرمى فوضعها بسهولة من دون أي رقابة (77).*

*وأضاف هيغواين الهدف الشخصي الثالث  والرابع للأرجنتين بعد أربع دقائق فقط اثر كرة من ميسي إلى الجهة اليسرى  حيث المتابع اغويرو فرفعها بإتقان إلى الجهة المقابلة تابعها هيغوان برأسه  في الشباك.*
*شهد الوقت الضائع فرصتين خطيرتين، الأولى  لبارك جي سونغ لكن الحارس روميرو سيطر على كرته، والثانية لاغويرو الذي  انطلق بكرة من هجمة مرتدة مخترقا المنطقة قبل أن يطلقها قوية من الجهة  اليمنى مرت أمام المرمى مباشرة*

----------


## The Gentle Man

لك الف مبروك يا ارجنتين 
ولهجوين خص نص


احلى هجوين عالبست

ناس انقهرو عشا ما جابو 
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## mylife079

*مبروك للارجنتين* 

*قصدك ميسي* 

*الخير بالجايات جنتل مان حبيبي والله*

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههههههه
على راسي والله

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

نتمنى الشفاء لفيرون 

 ولكوريا كل التوفيق في مسيرتها الكرويه الحافله بالتقدم

----------


## anoucha

مبروك للارجتييييييين وميسي رح يسجل بالمباريات الجاية ان شاء الله

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon: 
بس ينور الملح

----------


## anoucha

اي رح ينور ورح يسجل وفيفا بارصا :Eh S(9):

----------


## mylife079

*اكيد رح يسجل*

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههه



راح نشوف 

بس الافضل والهداف مدريدي 

لا تنسو 


هجوايين 
لاتنسو هالاسم

----------


## anoucha

meeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssi messssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك للارجنتين 

بس الكاس الماني

----------


## العالي عالي

بالرغم من ان ميسي لم يسجل

لكن لا ننكر دوره الكبير في صناعة الالعب 

في المنتخب الارجنتيني

يعني لولا ميسي ما كان هيجوايين استطاع ان يحرز 3 اهداف

----------


## mylife079

كلامك ذهب يا عالي

----------

